# Hazlehurst / Alma



## SAM SCOTT (Oct 3, 2007)

Any Reports From Jeff Davis  County?  Heading Up On 19th !!!


----------



## huntininmilan (Oct 5, 2007)

i'm in milan just above you and there's deer sign everywhere pops is telling me.....going up this afternoon till tuesday doing a liitle planting


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Oct 17, 2007)

*Jeff Davis Hunting Report*

Game's thick in South Georgia....prolly could be the best year we've had in a while.  What part of little ol' Hazlehurst are you hunting in?


----------



## SAM SCOTT (Oct 17, 2007)

*3 DAYS*

Off Post Rd South Of Hazlehurst!!!!!   Just Got Word Of A Buddy Who Is Up There Now That The Rut IS On!!!!  He Saw A Monster  In Full Rut  !!! To Far Out To Take A Shot .       3 Days And Counting


----------



## sticksnbones (Oct 17, 2007)

I know it is a little late but does anyone know of any leases or openings available for this year?  Thanks.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah I hunt in that area as well...I havent seen any signs of rut though.  Had some pretty good ones but couldnt get them close enough to stick with the bow.  Game plan changes sat morning though.  Ya'll fellows watch out cause the warden likes to hang out in that area a good bit of the time.


----------



## SAM SCOTT (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanx For The Info.   GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## wtruax (Oct 22, 2007)

*Hazlehursrt Country Club Report*

We are having a lot of deer movment especially right after dark. No real signs of rut, but we may be starting to get some hints will know by next wekend. The evening of opening gun I had 4 bucks on my cam, this is a pic of the biggest.


----------



## smoke (Oct 22, 2007)

i hunted in uvalda towards long pond this past weekend. saw 4 small bucks. they were together. friend l was with daughter killed her first deer. shot a doe with buckshot from about 30 yards. talked with a guy where we cleaned the doe and his friend killed a 9 pt. said his neck was swollen. don't believe it will be much longer.


----------



## wtruax (Oct 24, 2007)

*Rut?*

Did anyone get a good rut last year in this area, because I swear we the bucks took cold showers all year last year. If so when was it.


----------



## SAM SCOTT (Oct 25, 2007)

*RUT !!!*

Last Year The Rut Was Broken Up!!!  One Day Or So At  A Time .  Hope This Year Is Better!!!!  I Think This Weekend Will Be Good . One Of The Bucks Taken This Last  Sat/10-21 Was In Prerut !!!! 
Heading Back Up Sat/


----------



## wtruax (Oct 30, 2007)

*Hazlehursrt Country Club Report*

We had someone shoot a nice 8 pt on sat the 27th in the middle of the day. The three guys were out on there 4 wheelers scouting, one had stopped and got off his atv looking at a track, and they were sitting there talking about the track when the 8pt walked 50ft from them. The rest is history. However they did say his neck was starting to look swol. Anytime now.


----------



## SAM SCOTT (Nov 3, 2007)

Heading Back Up This Next Weekend  11/10. It Should Be Good. Hope They Are In Full Rut .  Some Of The Bucks We Have Seen Have Had Swolen Necks.  Just To Small To Shoot, We Are A Qdm Club And Let Little Guys Walk. I Was Up This Last Weekend 10-29  Saw Some Deer Just Not The Big One !  Only Thing Killed Was A 5 Foot Diamond Back . I Almost Steped On It " Less Than A Foot" It Scared The Sh** Out Of Me!!!   Good Luck


----------

